# My CuStOm TaiLs... :)



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Today I began my new tail-light production for myself.
I actually used Fiberglass Matt... for my B13 figuring it would work out pretty good. It is my first time ever using fiberglass and its a bit tricky but hell it works.
I had to cover up the body of the car ( well around the tail lights ) with aluminum foil and masking tape which work out great and no leaks.
I am waiting for my passenger side lense mold to dry right now, and here's what I have planned.
Today I went to Wal-Mart and looked at the WIDE variety of circular tail lights for trailers. 
I will be getting 4 circular lenses... cause I kinda wanna go for the Skyline look. The outside ones, I will tint a little with some transperant paint of some kind and use them as my blinkers. The inner Circles for brake lights.
For a Set of 4 Circular Tails they are surprisingly $12 !!!
and for the wires and connections, they have an adapter for about $13 bux.
So overall for the working set of 4 circular tails and a wire adapter to splice the existing ones.. is only $25.
Im not entirely sure how I will put them in. I am planning on removing the (B13) tail-light lense off teh housing, and fitting in the fiberglass mold I have. From there I will cut a big hole the size of just the circular lights and not theyre square housing on the outside. Then I will paint the fiberglass and basically make it look like I blackened out the orignal tail-lights completely and cut holes in the original lenses and sliped in some circular ones 









http://www.geocities.com/proxlamus/CircularTrailorTailDesign.html


or




Should I use this design.. using VHT Nightshade.. sprey tint. So basically instead of molding cutting and sanding fiberglass and using bondo to attach to the housing and alot of silicone, and cutting holes for the circular tail lights. I would instead just use some sprey pain to give it this effect, while using the orignal tail-lights. Which=no molding/cutting/sanding/bondo/paint/clear coat








http://www.geocities.com/proxlamus/VHTNightSpreyDesign.html


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

a little help


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

damnit sometimes they work sometimes they dont.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

uh I dont really understand the 2nd option...a little more explanation for the simple minded....lol


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Keep them!!!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

you wanna do a walmart trailor taillight conversion? i guess its original.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't see them.  Try Car Domain  or Photo Bucket  :thumbup:


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

this thread's over a year old. leave it dead.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jan 2, 2004)




----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Ha....

since this thread.. I bought some Nis-Knacks Clear Tail-Lights wore em for a while, sold em... and bought a new car....
my Datsun 280Z.....


This thread is Dead


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Wow, didn't even notice how old it was. Mah bad..


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....no......more.....dead.....threads


ey, prox, just realized your over at tremek  :thumbup:


----------

